# Compact camara for macro shots



## Shuli (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi!

I have a jewelry store and I'm looking for a compact camera that takes great macro shots. I'm looking for compact mainly because of size and weight since I would like to travel with it. Optical viewfinder is something I would like to have too but its not s show stopper. 
If you please can recommend on cameras or tell me what are the important specs needed to achieve great macro shots. price range is up to $450.

Thanks so much!


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 23, 2012)

Your best bet would be a Micro Four Thirds system. I don't know of any non-interchangeable lens camera that can do true macro work. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2012)

Camera's don't take great shots.  Photographers take great shots. If you don't have an understanding of what you are trying to accomplish and what it take to accomplish the look you want then even this camera will not help. Any DSLR will work in this sort of situation.  If you want compact than the 4/3 system would suit you needs.  

This might be a good read to get started: Jewelry photography tips - how to take pictures of jewelry


----------



## usayit (Jun 23, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> Your best bet would be a Micro Four Thirds system. I don't know of any non-interchangeable lens camera that can do true macro work.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201



I agree.  A Panasonic G3 w/ kit lens + Panasonic 45mm f/2.8 would fit nicely.  Unfortunately, the Panasonic 45mm f/2.8 macro by itself is over $670 USD.

PS> ...Subforum?...


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 23, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Camera's don't take great shots.  Photographers take great shots. If you don't have an understanding of what you are trying to accomplish and what it take to accomplish the look you want then even this camera will not help. Any DSLR will work in this sort of situation.  If you want compact than the 4/3 system would suit you needs.
> 
> This might be a good read to get started: Jewelry photography tips - how to take pictures of jewelry



Wow.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Wow.


Yeah, I know what you mean. It can be a surprise to people sometimes that just buying a camera doesn't all of a sudden give them the ability to produce Gallery or Madison Avenue quality photographs.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 23, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



Actually, her question was not the impetus of my comment...


----------



## Orrin (Jun 23, 2012)

Shuli said:


> Hi!
> I have a jewelry store and I'm looking for a compact camera that takes great macro shots. I'm looking for compact mainly because of size and weight since I would like to travel with it. Optical viewfinder is something I would like to have too but its not s show stopper.
> If you please can recommend on cameras or tell me what are the important specs needed to achieve great macro shots. price range is up to $450.
> Thanks so much!



My Canon SX130 has a focus range of 1 to 50 cm in Macro mode.  It's an inexpensive P&S with no optical viewfinder.
These are probably still available but the curent model is the SX150.


----------



## manny212 (Jun 23, 2012)

My Panny lx5 is has a pretty decent Marco option.


----------



## frank64057 (Jun 23, 2012)

currently we take images using nikon dslr and we can get them to look like this.

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w437/midwestjewellery/Semimounts/R4423-5.jpg

However this is what we are trying to get them to look like:
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w437/midwestjewellery/WRings/08GS2018150W_02_lps.jpg

is this all photoshop work? any one can give us a clue as to how to do this?

thanks in advance.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 23, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...


 


gryphonslair99 said:


> Camera's don't take great shots.  Photographers take great shots. If you don't have an understanding of what you are trying to accomplish and what it take to accomplish the look you want then even this camera will not help. Any DSLR will work in this sort of situation.  If you want compact than the 4/3 system would suit you needs.
> 
> This might be a good read to get started: Jewelry photography tips - how to take pictures of jewelry



And the suggestion of "good read to get started" is not a very good suggestion either. That is more an example of how to take lousy jewelry pictures.


----------



## MrScience101 (Jul 21, 2012)

frank64057 said:


> currently we take images using nikon dslr and we can get them to look like this.
> 
> http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w437/midwestjewellery/Semimounts/R4423-5.jpg
> 
> ...



Yes it is photoshop.  You need to do a focus stack.  You take several photos with different depths of field and then stack them to make everything in focus.  Not an easy task.
also the reflection appears to be generated in photoshop as well, not a real reflection, and that is beyond my skills to recreate in photoshop.


----------

